# Frontosa holes in the head



## abdulthekewl (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello there,
Today I found one of my Frontosas having some holes in his head.
I haven't introduced any new fish in the tank.
Diet has always been Wardley flakes and cichlid pellets.
Are these holes normal or are they some sort of infection?
Please advice.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks like Hole in the Head disease.

You want to start off with addressing any water quality problems. Even if your water tests okay try increasing the frequency of your partial water changes to several times a week. Make sure you use a good quality declorinator.

How is the fish otherwise? Eating and swimming normally? What size tank and what other species are in the tank with him? How many fish total? 
Any other symptoms? Long stringy white or clear feces?

How long has the tank been set up?

Robin


----------



## abdulthekewl (Oct 14, 2007)

Robin said:


> Looks like Hole in the Head disease.
> 
> You want to start off with addressing any water quality problems. Even if your water tests okay try increasing the frequency of your partial water changes to several times a week. Make sure you use a good quality declorinator.
> 
> ...


Thanks Robin,
what is the first thing that i should do to treat the infected fish??
I will start working on the water quality, i believe it should help, right?
The other fish are doing pretty well, swimming and eating normally
the tank is 120 gallons,
the fish number is around 20 something, half of them are less than 3 inches in size,
it is an African cichlid tank, peacocks and frontosas only,
no other symptoms,
the tank has been set up for more than a year now,
it has 2 canister filters and another small filter,

any suggestions?


----------



## quiksilver (Mar 2, 2007)

take a sample of your water to the fish shop, get it tested. Then post the results.


----------

